# Problème synchronisation iCloud entre Mac, iCloud et iPhone



## Christophe31 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais tenter d'être clair, car mon souci est un peu compliqué (enfin pour moi). La base est une bêtise que j'ai faite.....désolé.

J'avais mes photos sur le DD de mon Mac, voulant pouvoir les voir sur tous mes matériels (iPhone, iPad, Mac,...) je les ai toutes mise sur Photos et dés que cela a été fait j'ai vidé mon disque dur (c'est là qu'est la bêtise) dans la corbeille et j'ai vidée celle-ci, puis j'ai éteins mon Mac, tout cela avant le 1er novembre, je pensais que durant le week-end de Toussain, toutes les photos se synchroniseraient et que je pourrais les voir sur mon iPhone.....si les dossiers que j'avais créés et les albums apparaissent bien, ceux-ci restent désespérant vide....

En rentrant, le 2, j'ai vu avec mon fils....qui m'a expliqué ma bêtise..... et j'ai pu contstater que les photos sont bien présentes sur mon Mac mais chaque fois que je souhaite en ouvrir une,  j'ai un message "fichier manquant.....retrouver l'original" et celle-ci sont de piètre qualité. 

J'ai donc essayer par des logiciels de récupération de données (Stella data recovery et Disk Drill) de retrouver mes photos. Si sur mon DD c'était impossible, j'ai pu les récupérer sur un DD de clonage sous CCC....du moins je pense les avoir retrouvées, sauf qu'à mon avis ce ne sont réellement les originales.

J'ai donc reconstitué le dossier d'origine sur mon DD avec les photos récupérées, j'ai réparer ma photothèque et je n'ai pratiquement plus le message "fichier manquant.....retrouver l'original", mais ma synchronisation reste toujours au point mort.

Petite précision, quand j'essaye d'ouvrir les photos présentent sur mon DD, j'ai le message "Le fichier « IMG_4938.jpeg » n’a pas pu être ouvert car il est vide." il a pourtant une taille de 1,6 Mo....

Auriez vous une solution ?

J'ai aussi une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un DD de ma Freebox, celle-ci fait 1,73 To mais quand je veux l'ouvrir, c'est impossible....message "Échec du montage des systèmes de fichiers".....dans ou en dehors de TM.

Je pense que mon soucis est insoluble mais si par hasard vous aviez un miracle à me proposer, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je sais que mon soucis est compliqué mais personne n'aurait une solution ? 
Merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2022)

Le souci, c’est que je pense que tu as fait tout ce qu’il fallait pour essayer de retrouver tes images.
Par contre, que la sauvegarde Time machine ne fonctionne pas n’est pas normal et ça, c’est gênant.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Gwen,
Merci pour réponse. Pour Time Machine voilà ce que j'ai au Finder sur le DD de ma Freebox, est ce que si j'arrive à copier le sparsebundle sur un disque dur externe relié à USB à mon iMac je pourrais l'ouvrir  ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai pu récupérer une partie des photos perdues. Je les ai importées dans photos, maintenant :mon soucis que que je n'ai aucune synchronisation de mon iMac sur iCloud, voilà l'affichage que j'ai :





Comment faire pour arriver à synchroniser les 2 ? Merci

NB : la synchronisation entre son iPhone et iCloud se fait sans soucis.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
As-tu essayé de simplement décocher puis décocher la synchronisation sur iPhone ? 
Puis relancer une sauvegarde iCloud depuis iPhone ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

AppleTogetherLovely a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu essayé de simplement décocher puis décocher la synchronisation sur iPhone ?
> Puis relancer une sauvegarde iCloud depuis iPhone ?


Non,  mais je vais essayer. Mais la synchronisation ne se fait pas sur iCloud.com non plus.....

NB : après test sur iPhone situation identique.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, peut-être essayer un redémarrage sans échecs pour ton Mac? procédure assez longue mais ça ne mange pas de pain. Eteignez complètement votre Mac ou comme je fais moi cliquer sur redémarrer et en haut à droite du Mac s’inscrira mode sans extensions, la procédure à suivre :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh21245/mac 

N’oubliez pas de le redémarrer normalement après.


----------



## ericse (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Dans les réglages de ton Application Photos sur Mac, es-tu coché cette case :


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans les réglages de ton Application Photos sur Mac, es-tu coché cette case :
> Voir la pièce jointe 271155


Non ce n'était pas le cas, je viens de le faire


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

AppleTogetherLovely a dit:


> Bonjour, peut-être essayer un redémarrage sans échecs pour ton Mac? procédure assez longue mais ça ne mange pas de pain. Eteignez complètement votre Mac ou comme je fais moi cliquer sur redémarrer et en haut à droite du Mac s’inscrira mode sans extensions, la procédure à suivre :
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh21245/mac
> 
> N’oubliez pas de le redémarrer normalement après.


Donc après cela et le conseil de ericse c'est toujours idem


----------



## ericse (18 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Non ce n'était pas le cas, je viens de le faire


Donc c'est pour cela que tu as perdu tes photos en les effaçant, sinon elles auraient été copiées à la fois dans la photothèque et sur iCloud. Maintenant je ne sais pas si les anciennes photos sont recopiées et quand... Patiente un bon moment avec Photos et le Mac ouverts pour voir...


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

Une précision supplémentaire,  j'ai envoyé une photo de mon iPhone par mail à mon iMac puis j'ai importé celle-ci dans Photos, celle-ci a alors été directement importée dans iCloud.....?????


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Donc c'est pour cela que tu as perdu tes photos en les effaçant, sinon elles auraient été copiées à la fois dans la photothèque et sur iCloud. Maintenant je ne sais pas si les anciennes photos sont recopiées et quand... Patiente un bon moment avec Photos et le Mac ouverts pour voir...


Je vais le faire, combien de temps à ton avis ? Et comment voir si cela se déroule réellement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je viens de refaire une importation des mêmes photos et là ca commence à synchroniser .....A suivre


----------



## ericse (18 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je viens de refaire une importation des mêmes photos et là ca commence à synchroniser .....A suivre


Avec le bon réglage ça marche tout de suite mieux...


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Avec le bon réglage ça marche tout de suite mieux...


Merci


----------



## Neworleans231 (18 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu le même souci, j'ai galéré pendant des jours et des jours, et puis j'en ai eu marre, j'avais fais une sauvegarde sur un DD externe, j'ai tout supprimé, dans photos sur mon Mac, sur l'iPhone, sur Macbook Pro, sur iPad,dans TM, dans iCloud, partout, et puis patiemment j'ai retransféré les photos du DD sur mon iMac. Puis quand tout était remis dans Photos, dans mon compte iCloud j'ai coché la synchronisation, pour ma part, uniquement de Photos, Calendriers, et Contacts et pour tous mes appareils (sauf pour Mail qui se mêle aussi de l'histoire dans les synchros, Proximus chez moi) et depuis tout est synchro sur mes appareils, quand je prends des photos elles arrivent directement sur iCloud et sur mes autres appareils... Mais quelle perte de temps ! et chez Mac, les opérateurs, il faut les trouver, pour de bonnes explications !! Déjà il faut demander au premier qui décroche si c'est bien un numero 4 ou 5 (dans la hiérarchie) sinon on passe son temps à expliquer et ré-expliquer son problème


----------

